# FE (CBT) - Results and Pass Score Percentage



## Adrenaline10

Took the FE again recently. Got my results in 3 days, wow that is fast compared to the old paper/pencil method. Overall the CBT is much better than the old method. Spent alot less time drifting through reference manual and more time on the material itself, plus dropping the chemistry, biology and electrical is a perk since those hurt me bad first two times I took it. What I am asking you all is to better understand where I can go from here after failing again?
1st time got roughly a 41% (didn't study straight took it), 2nd a 50.7% (studied)(paper/pencil) and recently got a 56.2% (CBT). Others who have posted their results on here are roughly 56.4%, 59.8%, 60.4% and they too did not pass. So the 50-55% is passing rate cannot be true, unless we all keep "missing that curve" each time?
Lastly, when taking the exam, many of my worked out answers on the calculator or maker pad matched the choices "most nearly" each time. I felt good leaving the exam, before even guessing I had to have over a 50%. Heck the ethics was straight search and enter, but yet I only got 7.7/15 (score) via diagnostic report? Are they putting out trick questions (yes I check units lol) or am I missing something.


----------



## matt267 PE

It seems like you're close, and getting closer. Have you considered taking a review class? That might help you focus on the proper areas. A review class would also provide you with the right kind of practice problems.

What is your discipline?


----------



## Adrenaline10

Civil.
I have looked at Prepineer and PPI I guess. Its not that I do not know the material or the reference manual, at this point I think its me not interpreting the question correctly and making the wrong choice. I was blazing through the test, finding the formulas, matching up and finding the unknowns. Using my TI-36x pro to solve for the unknowns, matrices, etc. Just more shocked I didnt pass than anything else. Especially the Ethics part.
But this 50-55% to pass statement does not seem right, seems more like a 60%+. Have studied the lindeburg review book and practice problems, read through alot of the 1001 questions book, took the NCEES practice exam (even found errors in it and contacted them) and got a 54% before I started my studying again.

Any mentor review classes you recommend?


----------



## matt267 PE

A review course might help you out with some exam taking strategies. Prior to taking the FE in October 2013, I took about 4 full practice exams. This helped me a lot with time management. I did lots of studying on my own for the FE. But I did ultimately take the School of PE review course.

For the PE, I took EET's review course. EET does offer a Civil FE review course ( http://www.eetusa.com/classes/fe ). I'm not sure how their FE review course is, but I credit my passing the PE to their PE review course. You should call EET and School of PE.


----------



## Adrenaline10

You recall what your scores were for the practice tests?
I took the older one that Lindeburg offered (came with 2 full AM/PM exams) and scored high 50s both times. So unless I am taking the exam and everybody else is doing way better than me and its not really this 50% correct rule we keep hearing about more like need to equal the avg scores of those who take it with you.


----------



## matt267 PE

I took the paper exam, so there were more practice exam options. I don't remember what my score was for each, but I improved each time. I think the first one I took, I scored in the the low 50's. The last one I took I scored in the mid 60's. I did find the actual exam to be easier than the practice exams.


----------



## Adrenaline10

Yep that is how I felt about the Lindeburg problems, the diagnostic portion was much harder than the chapter section problems. But that is my point, what is passing really and am I far off or close, and what am I doing differently than others. Guess I need to talk to a few of these mentor places and get price/options.
The CBT is by far better than the old paper/pencil. I took that years ago and it was long and tiring, glad they made the CBT better. Just seems odd that this test is holding me back from the PE.


----------



## matt267 PE

You'll get there. Keep us updated on your progress.


----------



## Adrenaline10

Thanks Matt.
Please anybody else chime in and give me your suggestions and thoughts or if you had a similar experience.


----------



## Def

I believe it's a 70% scaled score, or about 55% raw. No one really knows how they're scaling the score, but I imagine that's what they're reporting for your score.

IMO, the ethics part of the test had some poorly written/phrased questions in an effort to keep the question as short as possible. I felt in some scenarios there was missing information that would really clear things up. But I still got about 90%+ of the Lindeburg FE ethics questions, so I'd say start there and understand why you're missing them.

Other than that, I'd say the common mistakes that I made were getting an intermediate answer that then can be used in another equation to get the final answer, but seeing the intermediate answer in the multiple choice list and choosing it because I was in such a rush. You've got to be really on top of your game to move quickly through the test.


----------



## Adrenaline10

Def,
Yeah I read a problem, knew how to solve and was moving right through and I was feeling good. Just confusing when others report the same results in practice tests (my local friends too) or material difficulty and some pass and others do not. 

Yeah the writing interpretation must be where I am getting confused. They are asking for one thing, I read it another way. The math and steps are right, just the final outlook isnt. They also had maybe 5-7 questions where you had to know them, they were not in reference manual or any material.


----------



## TWJ PE

Have you taken NCEES FE practice exam for civil? If you did, how did you score?

If you haven't, I think it's a wise investment for $40 (or something close to that).


----------

